# Seriennummer/Key von PowerDVD auslesen



## Ramrod (27. Dezember 2013)

Hab folgendes Problem. Bei meinem Brenner war PowerDVD auf der InstallationsCD mit dabei.
Jetzt habe Ich allerdings das Problem das die Disk nicht mehr lesbar ist und Ich gerne den Schlüssel vom installierten PowerDVD 10 vom Rechner auslesen möchte damit Ich das später mal neu installieren könnte.
Im Internet habe Ich bis jetzt nur die englische Demo vom 10er gefunden und trotzdem bleibt ja immer noch das Problem mit dem nicht ausgedruckten Schlüssel auf der CD vom Brenner.
Kennt Jemand ne Möglichkeit den Schlüssel rauszufinden und auch eventl. nen Link zur deutschen Demo von PowerDVD10.

Und bitte keine Kommentare von wegen das sich der Aufwand für die 10er nicht mehr lohnt, denn bei dem Rechner wo das laufen soll ist das mehr als ausreichend.

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (27. Dezember 2013)

Mit AIDA64 geht das.


----------



## Ramrod (30. Dezember 2013)

Geht nicht, zeigt Nix an. Noch nicht einmal von anderen Programmen werden die Schlüssel angezeigt.


----------



## Chimera (30. Dezember 2013)

Google mal nach "License Crawler", dies kann helfen  Ist ein hilfreiches Tool, welches mir bei einem ähnlichen Programmproblem schon geholfen hat. Findest es z.B. bei Chip als Download oder direkt beim "Hersteller" (Klinzmann). Damit wird einfach der PC abgesucht (z.B. Registry) und alle dort auffindbaren Keys aufgelistet.


----------



## Ramrod (30. Dezember 2013)

Bringt mir aber leider Nix, die Seriennummer kann Ich nicht verwenden.


----------

